# Been in separated status for years but not realized...



## dlevin (May 7, 2021)

Hi,

I am new to the site. I am now moving towards the divorce status of my marriage. I will also be moving to a new location in the US. Is there any advice out there that could help me take next few steps? Thank you in advanced.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

dlevin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the site. I am now moving towards the divorce status of my marriage. I will also be moving to a new location in the US. Is there any advice out there that could help me take next few steps? Thank you in advanced.


Hi and welcome to this site  I joined a few weeks or so ago so newish myself. What I found helpful was searching old posts. You can type the subject you want info/advice on into the search bar at the top. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

dlevin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the site. I am now moving towards the divorce status of my marriage. I will also be moving to a new location in the US. Is there any advice out there that could help me take next few steps? Thank you in advanced.


What advice are you looking for. What is the status of your relationship? kids? your age?


----------

